# Virtual PC 2007



## ckweb (18. März 2007)

Kann ich unter Win XP Home MS Virtual PC nutzen?

Und bei Gastsystemen: Lässt sich da die gleiche Win CD installieren, wie bei dem Hostsystem? Ich hab nur 1 Lizenz!!

Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. März 2007)

1. Ja Virtual PC sollte unter XP Home laufen.
2. Es laut Lizenz nicht erlaubt auf dem Virtual PC eine Windows Lizenz zu nutzen die bereits woanders installiert ist. Du bräuchtest dafür also eine zweite Lizenz.


----------



## ckweb (19. März 2007)

> Du bräuchtest


    Geht es aber doch? 
Und was ist mit WGA?


----------



## Radhad (19. März 2007)

Ich sag es mal so: wer eine MSDN Academic Alliance Lizenz hat von Windows XP Professional, darf dies schon (bei anderen MSDN-Lizenzen weiß ich das nicht) so lange die PC's demjenigen gehören, dem auch die Lizenz gehört. Eine normale Kaufversion / OEM Version darf nur auf einem PC installiert sein - egal ob als virtueller PC oder direkt. Deshalb hat Microsoft kostenlose virtuelle PC's online gestellt mit Windows XP, damit die Benutzer nichts illegales machen müssen - ich meine es ist sogar WinXP Professional. Wenn du diese benutzt, bist du im grünen Bereich. Nachteil: die virtuellen PC's laufen irgendwann ab und man muss dann die nächste "Version" runterladen.

Man kann die selbe Lizenz mehrmals verwenden. Das allerdings ist uin der EULA nicht erlaubt (sonst gäbe es ja pro Haushalt nur eine Lizenz für alle PC's) und sollte es entdeckt werden hast du rechtlich keine Chance.

Ich empfehle dir die kostenlosen virtuellen PC's von Microsoft. ich glaube diese Seite bei Microsoft.com ist die Richtige.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## ckweb (30. März 2007)

Ich kenne mich auf diese MS Seite zwar überhaupt nicht aus; da ist noch Virtual PC 2005 zum Downloaden. 

Ich habe jetzt eine Lizenz von einem Freund und hätte noch eine Frage: wie richte ich es ein, damit die USB Anschlüsse unterstützt werden?


----------



## userforusing (10. April 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe heute Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 installiert und komme nicht so recht klar damit.
Ich habe nun schon im Internet nach einem Handbuch oder ähnlichem gesucht, da die Hilfe mir keine Antworten auf meine Probleme gab.

Meine Fragen wären:

Was ist zu tun wenn mir die virtuelle Maschine auf die Anfrage die "Virtual Machine Additions" zu installieren nur antwortet :"Rebot and select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in Boot Device".

Ich habe versucht ein Laufwerk auszuwählen oder .iso Dateien einzubinden- mit dem gleichen Misserfolg.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. April 2007)

Vermutlich hast du die Bootreihenfolge nicht korrekt eingestellt. Wenn Du von einer ISO starten möchtest um z. B. ein Betriebsystem zu installieren, musst Du natürlich das CD-Laufwerk in den VM-Einstellungen als Bootlaufwerk angeben. Zusätzlich muss die ISO bootbar sein (das sind die VM Additions NICHT). Es muss ein Betriebsystem installiert sein damit man die VM Additions nutzen kann (die Funktionieren nur mit installierten Windows Betriebsystemen, M$ unterstützt keine anderen Betriebsysteme).

Alternativ könnte man VirtualBox ausprobieren ist auch eine kostenlose Virtual Machine deren VM Additions auch für andere Betriebsysteme vorhanden sind (z. B. Linux, etc.)



userforusing hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe heute Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 installiert und komme nicht so recht klar damit.
> Ich habe nun schon im Internet nach einem Handbuch oder ähnlichem gesucht, da die Hilfe mir keine Antworten auf meine Probleme gab.
> ...


----------



## sexmagic (10. April 2007)

Ich kann dir nur den VM Ware Server 1.1 empfehlen, nutze diesen zum testen von meinen Delphiprogrammen, da kannst du so schön rumwurschteln und das macht alles nix.

Jedenfalls installiert der VMWare Server automatisch eine LanBridge auf deinem Netzwerkadapter und du kannst somit auch ins netz wenn du willst, alles weitere is wie mit einen echten PC zu erledigen.

Achja und der VMWare Server ist jetzt auch kostenlos zu haben: 
Hier der Server zum Donwload > http://www.vmware.com/de/download/server/
Hier die Seite um einen Lizenzschlüssel zu beantragen > http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Warum soll er den VMWare Server benutzen, wenn's der Virtual PC 2007 auch tut? Das macht keinen Sinn!

Wenn dir die Frage gestellt, ob die Virtual PC Additions installiert werden sollen, solltest du dies tun. Die Installation startest du unter "Aktion" -> "Virtual PC Additions installieren/aktualisieren" bei gestartetem VPC. Vorteile dieser "Additions" sind per Drag & Drop Daten auf den VPC kopieren, die Maus ist nicht mehr in dem Fenster fixiert und etwas mehr Speed bei der Ausführung.


----------



## sexmagic (11. April 2007)

War eigentlich nur als Hinweis gedacht, der aber auch berechtigt ist.

VMWare Vorteile:
Stabiler
Wesentlich schneller, fast gleich schnell wie ein normales Hostsystem
Wesentlich weniger Resourcen verbrauch
USB Support
Besseres Display Unterstützung
Viel schnellere Pause und start nach einer Pause
Filesystem Unterstützung ist um vielfaches besser

Es gibt genug gründe sich das Ding mal anzusehen, soviel ich weis kann man die Virtuellen Maschinen auch convertieren somit musst du nichts neu installieren.

Und es gibt ja auch mehr als genug Testberichte die diese 2 Systeme auf Herz und Nieren getestet haben und dadurch ist das ja auch belegt.


----------



## userforusing (11. April 2007)

Ja danke euch.
Das Problem hat sich dann allerdings bereits vorher erledigt.


----------



## ckweb (11. April 2007)

Der VMWare "Server" ist eh für desktop Pc's oder?

Und funktioniert fast so wie Virtual PC 2007?

Das wollte ich nur wissen! Danke!


----------



## sexmagic (12. April 2007)

Ist für Desktop PC, gibts für Win und Linux.

Ist sehr einfach zu bedienen!


----------

